# 118th USAHA Annual Meeting CWD and Captive Cerivds



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Detailed Events Schedule  118th USAHA Annual Meeting Click on event for detailed agenda (as available) Skip to Day: Sunday Monday Tuesday Wednesday 

Committee on Committee on Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock October 21, 2014, 8:00 AM  12:00 PM Room: Empire B Sheraton Hotel at Crown Center Kansas City, Missouri 

Dr. Peregrine Wolff, Chair and Dr. Julie Napier, Vice Chair 

08:00  08:10 Introductory Comments  Peregrine Wolff and Julie Napier Presentations

08:10  08:30 ABADRU EHDV Update  Scott McVey

08:30  08:50 Update on Mycoplasma Bovis in Ranched Bison  Jack Rhyan

08:50  09:15 Research Update on Volatile Organic Compound Sampling in Wildlife / Livestock for Bovine TB and Brucella  Jack Rhyan 

09:15  09:35 Updates From the Field  Dave Hunter 

09:35  10:00 Impacts of CWD on Captive and Free-Ranging Cervids"  Brent Schumaker

10:00 - 10:20 Ante mortem CWD Testing: Where We Are, and Where We Are Going - Tracy Nichols 10:20  10:40 USDA-APHIS-VS CWD Program Standards and Updates  Patrice Klein

Farmed Cervid Subcommittee Report

10:40-11:15 Report From the Farmed Cervid Subcommittee  Charley Seale

Committee Business

11:15  12:00 Resolutions and Other Committee Business  Peregrine Wolff & Julie Napier

http://www.usaha.org/Meetings/AnnualMeeting2014/2014CommitteeAgendas/CWAL.aspx 

USAHA Subcommittee on Farmed Cervidae AGENDA Monday, October 20 1:00 pm to 5:00 pm Chouteau A

Co-Chair: Charly Seale-Exotic Wildlife Association Co-Chair: Dr. Paul Anderson-Minnesota Board of Animal Health Co-Chair: Dr. Bret Marsh-Indiana State Board of Animal Health 

Time Topic/Title Presenter(s) 

1:00 pm Introductions

Why does the subcommittee exist?

What is its importance to the Cervid industry?

What is the Mission of the subcommittee? 

How does the subcommittee work? Committee members 

2:00 pm Chronic Wasting Disease

Update on CWD live tests research 

Dr. Nicholas Haley, 

Kansas State University 

3:00 pm Discussion on CWD Program Standards

Protocols for trace back and trace forward

Protocols for CWD testing

Other topics

Recommendations for changes Committee members 

4:00 pm Discussion Recommendations to the Committee on Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock Committee members 

5:00 pm Adjourn 

http://www.usaha.org/Meetings/Annua...tteeAgendas/SubcommitteeonFarmedCervidae.aspx 

Committee on Scrapie AGENDA

Tuesday, October 21 9 am - Noon Chouteau A

Updated:10/9/2014

Chair: Kris Petrini, MN Vice Chair: Cheryl Miller, IN

Time Topic/Title Presenter(s) 9:00 Welcome and Announcements Kris Petrini, DVM

Minnesota Board of Animal Health

9:05 Scrapie Program Update Diane Sutton, DVM

National Scrapie Program Coordinator

Veterinary Services, USDA, Riverdale

9:45 Scrapie research at the National Animal Disease Center Justin Greenlee, DVM, PhD

Virus and Prion Research Unit 

National Animal Disease Center

Agricultural Research Service, USDA 10:30 Detection of Scrapie in Goats, Sheep, and the Environment


David Schneider, DVM, PhD

Animal Disease Research Unit

Agricultural Research Service, USDA 11:15 Discussion of Additional Surveillance Methods Cheryl Miller, DVM

Indiana Board of Animal Health 11:30 Business session

Discussion of USDA Sheep and Goat Health Business Plan Resolutions and recommendations Kris Petrini, DVM

Minnesota Board of Animal Health 

http://www.usaha.org/Meetings/AnnualMeeting2014/2014CommitteeAgendas/Scrapie.aspx 

http://www.usaha.org/Meetings/AnnualMeeting2014/2014CommitteeAgendas.aspx

Lord I can hear the coins dropping now, dont ya know that these shooten pens, captive game farms, breeders, urine mills, antler mills, velvet mills, and all their lobbyist, are working overtime this week at the 118th USAHA Annual Meeting. 

no matter, you can change all the policies you want, you cant change the science though. ...

Conclusions. During the pre-symptomatic stage of CWD infection and throughout the course of disease deer may be shedding multiple LD50 doses per day in their saliva. CWD prion shedding through saliva and excreta may account for the unprecedented spread of this prion disease in nature. Acknowledgments. Supported by NIH grant RO1-NS-061902 and grant D12ZO-045 from the Morris Animal Foundation.

https://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/6.Poster_Topic 2_Prion Diseases in Animals.pdf 

*** We conclude that TSE infectivity is likely to survive burial for long time periods with minimal loss of infectivity and limited movement from the original burial site. However PMCA results have shown that there is the potential for rainwater to elute TSE related material from soil which could lead to the contamination of a wider area. These experiments reinforce the importance of risk assessment when disposing of TSE risk materials. 

*** The results show that even highly diluted PrPSc can bind efficiently to polypropylene, stainless steel, glass, wood and stone and propagate the conversion of normal prion protein. For in vivo experiments, hamsters were ic injected with implants incubated in 1% 263K-infected brain homogenate. Hamsters, inoculated with 263K-contaminated implants of all groups, developed typical signs of prion disease, whereas control animals inoculated with non-contaminated materials did not.

PRION 2014 CONFERENCE

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD 

A FEW FINDINGS ; 

Conclusions. To our knowledge, this is the first established experimental model of CWD in TgSB3985. We found evidence for co-existence or divergence of two CWD strains adapted to Tga20 mice and their replication in TgSB3985 mice. Finally, we observed phenotypic differences between cervid-derived CWD and CWD/Tg20 strains upon propagation in TgSB3985 mice. Further studies are underway to characterize these strains. 

We conclude that TSE infectivity is likely to survive burial for long time periods with minimal loss of infectivity and limited movement from the original burial site. However PMCA results have shown that there is the potential for rainwater to elute TSE related material from soil which could lead to the contamination of a wider area. These experiments reinforce the importance of risk assessment when disposing of TSE risk materials. 

The results show that even highly diluted PrPSc can bind efficiently to polypropylene, stainless steel, glass, wood and stone and propagate the conversion of normal prion protein. For in vivo experiments, hamsters were ic injected with implants incubated in 1% 263K-infected brain homogenate. Hamsters, inoculated with 263K-contaminated implants of all groups, developed typical signs of prion disease, whereas control animals inoculated with non-contaminated materials did not.

Our data establish that meadow voles are permissive to CWD via peripheral exposure route, suggesting they could serve as an environmental reservoir for CWD. Additionally, our data are consistent with the hypothesis that at least two strains of CWD circulate in naturally-infected cervid populations and provide evidence that meadow voles are a useful tool for CWD strain typing. 

Conclusion. CWD prions are shed in saliva and urine of infected deer as early as 3 months post infection and throughout the subsequent >1.5 year course of infection. In current work we are examining the relationship of prionemia to excretion and the impact of excreted prion binding to surfaces and particulates in the environment.

Conclusion. CWD prions (as inferred by prion seeding activity by RT-QuIC) are shed in urine of infected deer as early as 6 months post inoculation and throughout the subsequent disease course. Further studies are in progress refining the real-time urinary prion assay sensitivity and we are examining more closely the excretion time frame, magnitude, and sample variables in relationship to inoculation route and prionemia in naturally and experimentally CWD-infected cervids.

Conclusions. Our results suggested that the odds of infection for CWD is likely controlled by areas that congregate deer thus increasing direct transmission (deer-to-deer interactions) or indirect transmission (deer-to-environment) by sharing or depositing infectious prion proteins in these preferred habitats. Epidemiology of CWD in the eastern U.S. is likely controlled by separate factors than found in the Midwestern and endemic areas for CWD and can assist in performing more efficient surveillance efforts for the region.

Conclusions. During the pre-symptomatic stage of CWD infection and throughout the course of disease deer may be shedding multiple LD50 doses per day in their saliva. CWD prion shedding through saliva and excreta may account for the unprecedented spread of this prion disease in nature. 

see full text and more ; 

Monday, June 23, 2014 

*** PRION 2014 CONFERENCE CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD 

https://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/6.Poster_Topic 2_Prion Diseases in Animals.pdf

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/06/prion-2014-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html 

*** Infectious agent of sheep scrapie may persist in the environment for at least 16 years***

Gudmundur Georgsson1, Sigurdur Sigurdarson2 and Paul Brown3 

http://jgv.sgmjournals.org/content/87/12/3737.full 

snip...see full text ;


spreading cwd around...see full text ;


Saturday, October 25, 2014 

118th USAHA Annual Meeting CWD and Captive Cerivds 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/10/118th-usaha-annual-meeting-cwd-and.html


kind regards, terry


----------

